# Wild hog ham on the egg



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing fancy about this recipe. I just added some Tony's, and some garlic salt, and some black pepper. I cooked it unwrapped at 260° for 3 hours. I wrapped it in foil and cooked it at 300° for another 3 hours.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pulled the meat off the bone . Placed it in a pot with plenty of Sweet Baby Ray's and let it simmer for about an hour. I'm currently waiting as patiently as I can for that hour to end. I'm starving and it smells great.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good man !

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going....! Better then my gut rot dinner I ate from Taco Town!!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't get any better than wild hog on the smoker, looks great.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yummy!

I'm all out of wild pork in my freezer.
That looks delicious, and now I've a hankering for a nice piglet or young sow.
I need to get up the Delta and kill a few.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

ChileRelleno said:


> Yummy!
> 
> I'm all out of wild pork in my freezer.
> That looks delicious, and now I've a hankering for a nice piglet or young sow.
> I need to get up the Delta and kill a few.


 I'm down to one shoulder in the freezer. .. so I'll see you in the delta.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Aight fellas I just moved up in July. Was plannin on huntin east coast where i moved from but i dont wanna drive 8 hrs for a piggy. Whats a good area to start lookin round here. Im over by Perdido area, at least this year. Any help would be appreciated and yes i got a boat, its a little duck boat perfect for skinny water.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

